# In-The-Ear Headset confusion below 2000Rs



## vishnov (Dec 21, 2015)

I've used my Philips headphones (SHO3305) to its limit for past one year. I've always had a thing for bass and I listen too all kinds of music. The headphone i have now is kind of cumbersome sometimes (read discomfort to listening while sleeping and portability issues).

I'm planning to switch to a headset. In-the-Ear. I've shortlisted a few but I've a bit of confusion. 

In Sony, there's a headphone by the name *Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone*

But the problem is there are variants to it by the name *XB30 EX*, *XB30EX WCIN* and *XB30 EXBCE*. What are the _differences_?? Are they _really_ good?? 

I've even shortlisted
1. *House of Marley Smile Jamaica (1300Rs)*

2. *Audio Technica ATH-CKX5 RD (1650Rs)*

3. *Beyerdynamic DTX 102ie (1600Rs)*

4. *Soundmagic E10 (1985Rs)*

Budget is STRICTLY below 2000Rs. Please help me out guys..


----------



## ratul (Dec 22, 2015)

vishnov said:


> I've used my Philips headphones (SHO3305) to its limit for past one year. I've always had a thing for bass and I listen too all kinds of music. The headphone i have now is kind of cumbersome sometimes (read discomfort to listening while sleeping and portability issues).
> 
> I'm planning to switch to a headset. In-the-Ear. I've shortlisted a few but I've a bit of confusion.
> 
> ...



Get SoundMagic E10*S*: Buy Soundmagic E10s In Ear Earphones With Mic - Red & Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Dec 22, 2015)

I also own soundmagic e10s. I Did a lot of research before buying these, turns out this pair (and its predecessor, the E10) were voted the 'Best Earphones under 50 pounds' five times in a row(whathifi). After using them for just under a year, they lived up to the hype.

Excellent sound quality and very good noise isolation. Also, they come with 9 different pairs of tips (various sizes), so its pretty easy to get a good fit. The hard case hasn't shown any signs of wearing and tear yet. The included computer adapter is useful for older computers which generally tend to have separate audio input and output ports.

Definitely one of the best (if not the best!) earphones under 2k (or slightly above).


----------



## vishnov (Dec 23, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> I also own soundmagic e10s. I Did a lot of research before buying these, turns out this pair (and its predecessor, the E10) were voted the 'Best Earphones under 50 pounds' five times in a row(whathifi). After using them for just under a year, they lived up to the hype.
> 
> Excellent sound quality and very good noise isolation. Also, they come with 9 different pairs of tips (various sizes), so its pretty easy to get a good fit. The hard case hasn't shown any signs of wearing and tear yet. The included computer adapter is useful for older computers which generally tend to have separate audio input and output ports.
> 
> Definitely one of the best (if not the best!) earphones under 2k (or slightly above).



Thanks buddy. I appreciate your help. So you say soundmagic e10s is worth buying.. It's a tad over 2k. I'm already stretching my budget to maximum. Which one do you suggest after e10s. Can you recommend me a second best according to you?.?


----------

